# Dodge VS Chevy Tug of War



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

that is messed up! i would have killed the dude in the dodge!!!

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

but reading the description of the vid. apparently the dude in the chevy talked too much crap!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

ME TOO!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have came unglued.....and most likely spent the night in jail......talking crap is part of game but dodge went way overboard with it when he came to a stop I would have threw that Chevy in reverse and added some good character marks to that dodge lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i could understand pulling him UNTIL the curb, but jumping it and driving around the block pretty much? NOOO THANKKSS! he'd be getting hurt real quick.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

That was funny. Never should have put a gas burner against a diesel.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wouldn't be funny if it was your truck...betcha that....gas or diesel it is all fun, but def went to far


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Would have never been my truck, cuz I'm not stupid enough to do that.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea it was a bit too far but i agree with you rewired, i wouldn't put my truck up against a cummins ha


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

He would have definitely been taking that dodge to the body shop and making him a trip to the E.R. cause I would have snapped da fonk off!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

rewired said:


> That was funny. Never should have put a gas burner against a diesel.


 
how was that funny? and im like 99% sure the chevy was a duramax. they sound A LOT like a V8 gas when under heavy throttle.. my buddies straight piped dirtymax sounds just like the video.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its messed up for sure but i couldnt help but laugh and laugh....Moral of the story dont mess with a cummins.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not being our own trucks we can all laugh or poke fun. - That said, had I been involved the dude would have had an *** whoopin comin. Easily could have totalled both vehicles plus other people & cars at risk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Its messed up for sure but i couldnt help but laugh and laugh....Moral of the story dont mess with a cummins.


I say moral of the story is dont run your mouth if you can't back it up. :bigok:


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol true that P. That guy in the chevy had to be talkin some serious trash to deserve that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bruteforce10 said:


> lol true that P. That guy in the chevy had to be talkin some serious trash to deserve that.


Agreed.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> how was that funny? and im like 99% sure the chevy was a duramax. they sound A LOT like a V8 gas when under heavy throttle.. my buddies straight piped dirtymax sounds just like the video.


go to the duramax forum. There is a thread on it with guys that know them. Just because its a 2500 doesn't mean its a duramax. If it was he should have been able to at least spin the tires.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

He didn't kick that guys [email protected]@ because daddy payed for it.Thats why he was doing that dumb **** anyway.You will never see me tearing up my **** that I worked for like that.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Says the video has been removed by the user. From the comments it sounded like a funny but make ya angry kinda vid!!


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> Says the video has been removed by the user. From the comments it sounded like a funny but make ya angry kinda vid!!



Daddy must have seen it. It would only make you angry if you were getting done that way.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

rewired said:


> go to the duramax forum. There is a thread on it with guys that know them. Just because its a 2500 doesn't mean its a duramax. If it was he should have been able to at least spin the tires.


 
yeah, I know a 2500 can be a gasser. just sounds a lot like the duramax my buddy has. But if you noticed, he was giving it gas but when the cummins started pulling him he just held the brake the whole time, plus he probably wasn't going to try to spin the tires because that's how you lose a pull. lol


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

here is the video that is still up.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea if it was my truck i probably would have reacted but since its not and im not that stupid to go up against a cummins with a gas burner, i can sit back and laugh!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kids these days kill me. Driving $25K trucks and beating the **** out of them. Glad they have the money to destroy perfectly good looking trucks. I'm guessing the guy in the chevy must have been running his mouth pretty hard....that or the dodge driver is just a jackass.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

you know there was some sh**t fying between these two befor all this happened what im saying is thw chevy guy prolly deserved it i thought it was funny as hell


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol ye I bet the Chevy guy said something along the lines of ill pull your truck around the parking lot. There wasn't a fight so I'm betting the guy deserved it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey guys i dont mean to sound like a know it all but that chevy is a dirtymax and yes thats very screwed up what he did


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it is. If you pause the video and look at the badge it looks like it is a duramax. Still not 100% sure though


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Either way, it's funny... And if it was your truck either don't run your mouth or the other easy route don't do that to it. I got a kick out of it lol the kid prob had it coming


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That dude in that dodge is the guy that if he does it to you its okay, but if you do it to him it is not okay. That guy is an idiot.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Mopar or no car!......that is all


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

That guy in the dodge showed no mercy. Lol. But The kid driving the chevy should have his butt kicked for trying to tug against a diesel.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Further more I hope there dads see this and whoop that arse for this stunt. Cause I know My dad would still be kickin my arse if I did something like that when I was a teenager


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I would never do that to someone but I can't help but admit - that s**t was funny and I guarantee that guy had it coming to him.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

1st of all, I never would've hooked my truck up like that. 2nd of all, if that guy had drug me around and flat spotted all 4 of my tires, I would've flat spotted his nose. 
That being said, I got a good laugh out of this vid. Holy f-ing chit is right!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It was like the guy in the Chevy didn't even try at all except hold the brake.I understand he still would have lost but that was stupid.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

That's all he could do.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wonder what the tranny temp was in the dodge lol.....


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> wonder what the tranny temp was in the dodge lol.....


Or them EGT's lol


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

what catergory of stupid would u hav to be in to think any gasoline truck is gonna drag a cummings. lol


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Check this Out


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^ thats pretty funny but that PS probly weighed close to both of those dodges combined...not to mention **** near the same amount of tire touching the ground....as far as the chevy...**** that guy got dragged...pretty sure it was a duramax too.....I would never do that chit with my truck...lord knows guys have tried to get me to hook up to them...just not worth it...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i was waiting for the fight at the end of the move. never put a gaser against a cummings!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brute574 said:


> Check this Out
> 
> 2 cummins vs 1 POWERSTROKE - YouTube


That stroke look like the 450 stroke


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I would have beat the **** out of that douche. It's one thing to win but to drag him around and screw all his tires up and poss f the transition. Man I would have been POed!! 

Now yes it was very silly to think he could out pull a dodge but messed up!! Sounds like the dude in the Chevy did something..."do it again"


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

It wouldn't have been a discussion about it I've never been the type to push and shove and argue either hit him or be the b****	you are

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

joshwyle said:


> what catergory of stupid would u hav to be in to think any gasoline truck is gonna drag a cummings. lol


Well, it's do-able, but definitely not with just a stock weight 5.3/6.0 vortec truck. Big-block & some lead to at least get the weights similar & then it would at least have been a nice battle to sees who could hold traction the best & keep fluid/clutches in their trans.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Well, it's do-able, but definitely not with just a stock weight 5.3/6.0 vortec truck. Big-block & some lead to at least get the weights similar & then it would at least have been a nice battle to sees who could hold traction the best & keep fluid/clutches in their trans.


agreed...


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

hemisareslow said:


> ^^^^ thats pretty funny but that PS probly weighed close to both of those dodges combined...not to mention **** near the same amount of tire touching the ground....as far as the chevy...**** that guy got dragged...pretty sure it was a duramax too.....I would never do that chit with my truck...lord knows guys have tried to get me to hook up to them...just not worth it...


Exactly. The ford probably does weigh as much as both of those dodges and with the 18 wheeler tires it has way more traction.and when the older dodge stated spinning it wasn't pulling any thing.like one guy said, when you do a burnout you can push your truck side ways by hand like its in ice.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Mudslinger800x said:


> Black Dodge Vs Black Chevy - Tug Of War With BIG FIRE - North View - YouTube


 This is a much more civilized way to do a pull off. Very well done. I thought the old Chevy was gonna get him that last time. I guess the old clutch just got too hot. It made for a great show!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mudslinger800x said:


> Black Dodge Vs Black Chevy - Tug Of War With BIG FIRE - North View - YouTube


Wonder if the Chevy was purposely pulling in 2wd or had something broke?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

joshwyle said:


> what catergory of stupid would u hav to be in to think any gasoline truck is gonna drag a cummings. lol


 
^^^I've seen it done before..... Big jacked up 4x4 dodge 2500 with a 360 in it pulled a 4x4 2500 cummins. The difference was the gasser had larger/wider tires (which he was also properly geared for) and the cummins was stock height with street tires. In my opinion not really a "fair" pull there, but the bigger gasonline truck made it look easy regardless.

And I definitly have to say I got a laugh outta that vid, I know we did our share of pulls back in the high school days, but it was never taken that far no matter how much chit talking went on. Usually just across the parking lot or a couple hundred feet down whatever old backroad we were on and then unhook and continue chit talk about how bad the other person lost lol....no harm done though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so over ford dodge chevy this and that it is time for the real deal Kia Sol vs Toyota Prius....


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol I'd have to go with the soul. It's got hamster power


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know about that the Prius has instant torque with that electric motor


----------

